# Lung Infiltrate



## pink3705 (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm coding for a lab and we get very abbreviated diagnoses. What would be the best code for lung infiltrate?

Thanks!


----------



## preserene (Nov 6, 2010)

What  was the specimen you recieved (since you said  you code for the lab!) and what was asked of you to perofrm?
Is it a radiological one. 
Lung infiltrate is a diffuse term ,comprising many of the lung clinico-pathologic entities, which can apply to many conditions.  It is usually referred for radiological diagnosis, with lung shadowing in the form of consolidation, linear or reticular, cystic nodular patterns and so on.. It may be parenchymyal/interstitial or air way (alveolar) infiltrates- a sort true of puzzling chest radiological abnormalities.-


----------



## pink3705 (Nov 7, 2010)

Sounds like it will need to go back for more information. I am a new CPC-A and my this is my first job as a coder.  I am supposed to provide an ICD-9 code when it is not listed on the requ. Thanks for your help!


----------



## preserene (Nov 7, 2010)

Yes, Pink3705 . how are we to code without the proper diagnosis and about the specimen we recieved. Was it a fluid , pus or bloody, brown exudate, transudate or so on. 
As i said for any of the specimen we get, or the radilogical result we have , the diagnosis ranges from 516- 518.3 . 
If it is for the radiological report,793.1
So whichever fits into, for your case under study,  you try
or the best is to get the clinical history,symptoms/signs if you do not get the proper diagnosis.
I wish you all the best!


----------

